# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  A Software development question

## existenceproduct

So on my co-op as a software development I usually get this as a negative feedback:

Focus on one thing

Improve your ability to deliver

Improve your code quality

I am trying to improve these but I just don't see any change in myself. Have you ever had any of this feedback? What did you do about it? Thanks

----------

